# Homeade ADA style Cabinet with 90gallon tank with trims removed



## strtslpr (Mar 11, 2008)

Working on a low tech ADA style set up. Any suggestions or pictures,plans of any attempts of doing this..I have a 90 gallon tank 48x18x24 that was given to me for FREE from a friend . I removed the trims and attempted to remove the center brace but when filling up with water the tank began to bow dangerously showing white edges on the silicon joints so i was forced to put the center brace back . I guess I'll just have to live with the center brace. I also was given a stand but was rather weak and old so i decided to build an ADA style stand as well..pictures soon


----------



## moogoo (Dec 7, 2007)

Sounds pretty dangerous to me. Even with the center brace a 90 gal tank not made specifically to be trimless should not have its trim taken off. The glass is not most likely not thick enough and the silicone joints not large enough to support the water pressure of 90 gallons. Even with the center brace in place, I think you are asking for trouble.

It may look great at first but I personally wouldn't risk 90 gallons of water dumping onto my floor along with plants, fish, etc. That's a lot of water and money down the drain. 

If you are adamant about this, I suggest you do some major research on water pressure vs glass thickness and silicone before you attempt to fill it up and set it up.


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

What do you mean by "showing white edges"?

I'd suggest putting the trim pieces back or investing in a wet/dry vac. 

If it was a 10g I'd say go for it, but 10g of water in your floor vs. 90g...lol...It's just not worth it IMO.


----------



## sick lid (Jan 13, 2008)

Heck, even 10 gallons is a lot once it's on your floor. I agree with jinx & moogoo. You're risking disappointment. I've got an 86 that was Hagen-built without a center brace, no way would I risk it without the trim. Hagen has since changed their design to include a brace on that size tank. ADA tanks are built with thicker glass, and better silicone, but that beauty comes with a price.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

I've spilled 5 gallons before. Not pretty.


----------



## narhay (Feb 28, 2007)

Sometimes my syphon hose misses the bucket for about a second...even that is pretty bad.


----------



## BruceWatts (Feb 27, 2008)

After the tank has been bowed out like that you are taking a big chance even if you put the trim back on now. You said the tank was free so I would get rid of it and start over. BTW never take the center brace off of any tank because it will not hold water without it in place. They put those braces there for a reason.

Bruce


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

I've got a rimless 10 gallon, and the amount the tank bows even at it's short height worries me a bit. A tank that size would surely fail.

I'd sell it on craigslist as a snake cage or something of the like and get another tank.

Good luck!


----------

